# Caught supper today



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 1344
After church this morning left the house o
View attachment 1343
n the 4 wheeler to drown a few worms on a old beaver pond I haven't been to in a couple of years. Supper caught. nothing beats fresh brookies also seen on the way back 2 tom turkeys and young buck under old apple tree one great day
View attachment 1342


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing better, maybe a few grouse thrown in the pan!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds like a great day SB10, and yep a grouse or two ... in season of course.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Brookies....one thing you guys are known for up that way !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

BROOKIES BACK WHEN THE LIMIT WAS 10:fishing:
View attachment 1345


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

BROOKIES Back when the limit was 10








View attachment 1346


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

guess I hit it twice
HEY how come there is a bunch of adds covering our post pic's I can't get em off and all the post are so narrow????????


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> guess I hit it twice
> HEY how come there is a bunch of adds covering our post pic's I can't get em off and all the post are so narrow????????


Hmm... how tiny is your screen? Are you viewing the site at 800x600?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> guess I hit it twice
> HEY how come there is a bunch of adds covering our post pic's I can't get em off and all the post are so narrow????????


 Ha!! When I'm on at 3 am I put the stronger glasses on then am good for the day. Everything looks alright so haven't noticed!!


----------

